# Datumsformat Heidi SQL ändern



## Max-Berater (4. Mai 2021)

Leider hat sich bei unseren Abrechnungsberichten das Datumsformat von z.B. 01.05.2021 auf 1. Mai 2021 geändert. Dieses Format kann leider in der Buchhaltung nicht verarbeitet werden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses per SQL Code zu konvertieren. Habe schon in Excel etc. rum probiert, aber alles sehr aufwendig.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung vorab.


----------



## Yaslaw (4. Mai 2021)

HeidiSql ist ein DB-Editor, nicht die DB selber. Der Zeigt das Datum nach Spracheinstellung an.
Falls die DB eine MySQL-DB ist, geht das über MySQL DATE_FORMAT() Function
bei Oracle ist es TO_CHAR(), bei MS Access wäre das FORMAT() etc.


----------



## Max-Berater (4. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank. Habe mir eine Hilfskonstruktion gebaut mit WHERE Abfragen zur Buchhaltungsdatenbank. Funktioniert sogar mal. Aber ohne die Hilfe des Forums sähe es noch zappendunkel aus.

Nochmals Danke


----------

